# Wine cellar



## petey (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's the start of Petey's cellar. I got the wine rack from a thread posted awhile back. I used lots of stuff I had laying around so the whole bench and racks were less than $100, but the ladder racks are time consuming and you sure make lots of sawdust lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice. It sure is nice to have the extra space that is needed for this hobby.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 12, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice. It sure is nice to have the extra space that is needed for this hobby.


I'd hit double "like" but it won't let me!


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 12, 2013)

looks like you got it going on good.


----------



## Julie (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks pretty good!!!!! I see you have a pepsi keg under your counter, are you planning on kegging a wine?


----------



## petey (Dec 12, 2013)

Julie said:


> Looks pretty good!!!!! I see you have a pepsi keg under your counter, are you planning on kegging a wine?



Thinking of a hard apple cider.. The ladies in the house would enjoy it I think. But I do have a stout beer ready also. So nice to have options


----------



## petey (Dec 12, 2013)

petey said:


> Thinking of a hard apple cider.. The ladies in the house would enjoy it I think. But I do have a stout beer ready also. So nice to have options



Wow! With my new digs in Petey's cellar, it sure was work racking my first 2 carboys. everything is down there except the kitchen sink LOL. That's the next project 
I may need some carpet or something, it's tough scooching around the carboys on my bench top. Any ideas?


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 12, 2013)

Petey, very nice start on your wine cellar. If I may make a comment though, you're going to need a whole lot more carboys ! LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 13, 2013)

petey said:


> Wow! With my new digs in Petey's cellar, it sure was work racking my first 2 carboys. everything is down there except the kitchen sink LOL. That's the next project
> I may need some carpet or something, it's tough scooching around the carboys on my bench top. Any ideas?


 

Nice space. A sink is a must.

Put a folded up old t-shirt under your carboys and they will slide easier. Just hold the edges of the shirt up against the carboy and away you go. I would have suggested putting on a laminate top but it would be a crime to cover up your nice wood counter

cheers


----------



## petey (Dec 13, 2013)

Always in the search for more carboys,I've actually have too many empty ones right now

The t shirt idea is right up my ally as I use them to cover my filled carboys also. Thanks


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 13, 2013)

I built a "scooching table". It is about 12 inches off the floor made of 2x4 frame and a plywood base. On top of the plywood I glued a cut sheet of smooth tile board. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-Thrifty-White-32-sq-ft-Hardboard-Panel-Board-709106/202090193#

I bought a cheap trow rug and cut it in about 18 inch squares and place the carpet side down and the carboy sits on that. I want to make some carpet "jackets" to keep the car boys from clanging around.


----------

